# Chevy Bose Subwoofer Installation



## chevyhd

Does anyone know if you can install subwoofers with an amp to a factory installed Bose Sound System in an 08 Chevy Silverado?


----------



## sleepyhead87

If I read correctly, you want to add an amplifier to your factory Bose system.

If so, may I recommend the PAC OEM-2 Line-out Converter:
 http://www.pac-audio.com/productDetails.aspx?ProductId=783&CategoryID=28

I have this installed into my Civic and it works like a charm. You'll have to get under your dash and connect these wires to the Harness, but it'll give you RCA outputs that you can use to add an extra amplifier. All while retaining the functionality of your Bose system. 

I bought mines on Ebay for about 17 dollars.

I think the hardest part is getting to the wires. When you actually get to the wires, just look at the diagrams and connect the appropriate wire. I will include a wiring diagram for your stock wiring harness, and a instruction sheet should come with the OEM-2 that lets you know what each wire on the OEM-2 is for. (the OEM-2 Wiring can also be found here: http://www.pac-audio.com/PACProductData/OEM-2/1_Instructions/oem-2_instructions_061107.pdf)

I'm not really sure what the C1500 part means, but it was the closest thing I could find. It's up to you to verify.

From Modifiedlife.com:

2008 Chevrolet Silverado C1500 Car Audio Wiring Diagram

Car Radio Battery Constant 12v+ Wire: Orange
Car Radio Accessory Switched 12v+ Wire: The radio harness does not provide a switched power source. Run a wire to the fusebox for switched power.
Car Radio Ground Wire: Black/White
Car Radio Illumination Wire: Gray
Car Stereo Dimmer Wire: Brown
Car Stereo Antenna Trigger Wire: Pink
Car Stereo Amp Trigger Wire: N/A
Car Stereo Amplifier Location: Under the center console.
Left Front Speaker Positive Wire (+): Tan
Left Front Speaker Negative Wire (-): Gray
Right Front Speaker Positive Wire (+): Light Green
Right Front Speaker Negative Wire (-): Dark Green
Left Rear Speaker Positive Wire (+): Brown
Left Rear Speaker Negative Wire (-): Yellow
Right Rear Speaker Positive Wire (+): Dark Blue
Right Rear Speaker Negative Wire (-): Light Blue

Other notes:

You don't have to connect all the wires. I only connected my speaker wires to the OEM-2 and called it a day. Maybe you'll want to include the remote turn on wire as well, but that's about it. Connect the OEM-2 speaker wires to the stock harness, find a place to tuck the OEM-2, connect the new amplifier to the rca outputs, and enjoy.

If you are going to take the lazy way out, just make sure the pre-stripped wires are properly shielded (I used masking tape) to prevent shorts. Granted it won't blow your speakers, but failure to do so would mean opening everything back up and going back in as your speakers would either fail to work, or work horribly.


----------



## jaggerwild

@ChevyHD,


> Does anyone know if you can install subwoofers with an amp to a factory installed Bose Sound System in an 08 Chevy Silverado?


 That system has a factory amp, you do not have a normal radio. There is a specific harness for your install(available at your local car audio supplier). If you are not handy splicing into a wire harness then you may also want your local shop to do the work for you, as they offer a warranty should any problems arise. I DO NOT recommend taking it to "Best Buy" as they do not care about quality but quantity in other words if it does not work OH well.

I have seen systems that people tried to do this install on, that did not know about the factory amp and they spliced the harness to bits.


----------



## lcurle

The Harness is a GMOS-LAN-01 for the bose system.
Single Din Dash Kit: Metra 99-3305
Double Din Dash Kit: Metra 95-3305
Amp Intengration: GMOS-LAN-02
Antenna Adapter: Metra 40-CR10


----------



## brownysquid

i was wondering if that same OEM-2 part would work on a 2003 chevy silverado which also as the bose sound system?


----------



## jaggerwild

brownysquid said:


> i was wondering if that same OEM-2 part would work on a 2003 chevy silverado which also as the bose sound system?


I think this place has what you need(link) If you need more ask....
http://www.reqsound.com/home.aspx

Sense you are not the original poster, I do ask you to start your own thread so it cut's down on confusion and makes it easier to help you, faster to.


----------

